# Suggestions for a spindle to replace my router



## jimreed1948 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm looking for a spindle to replace my PC router on my machine. Can a quality spindle be found for around $1500? Besides Colombo and Ekstrom what are some other quaility spindle names.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

spindle = ??????

=


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

HSD is a very good spindle. We have them on our Biesse and I have one on my Shopbot. I have seen other people have good luck with the cheap water cooled spindles from China. Remember that a 2.2kw spindle has more power than a 3.25hp router.


----------



## jimreed1948 (Apr 17, 2013)

fixtureman said:


> HSD is a very good spindle. We have them on our Biesse and I have one on my Shopbot. I have seen other people have good luck with the cheap water cooled spindles from China. Remember that a 2.2kw spindle has more power than a 3.25hp router.


Thanks for the reply. I think I remember seeing the HSD somewhere. I'll look into it some more. I'm not interested in water cooled at all. Do you use water cooled or fan? If a fan, which type of fan system.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine has a fan it uses a 24 volt fan that looks like a computer fan the shaft mounted fan are a lot louder when at high speed mine always sounds like a computer.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> spindle = ??????
> 
> =


I think that's a spindle shaper BJ.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

How big is your router.


----------



## jimreed1948 (Apr 17, 2013)

fixtureman said:


> How big is your router.


It's a Torchmate, 2'x4'. The guy that had it before me used it only for torch work. I use it only for routing. I was leaning towards a Stinger until I saw the price on this one. It was a really good buy and included a water table and vacuum top. I'm going to sell the water table.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Another couple of brands to consider are Perske and Elte



bobj3 said:


> spindle = ??????
> 
> 
> Willway said:
> ...


It's a high-speed spindle _drive_. 3-phase and driven through a phase inverter to control the speed. Much heavier duty than a router. On fan cooled models the cooling fan is independent from the motor to ensure adequate cooling at lower spindle speeds. High cycle/power requirement use spindles utilise water cooling

Regards

Phil


----------



## jimreed1948 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks Phil. I'll check out the Perske. I have information on the Elite.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Not all of them use the independent fans some use a shaft fan. Those are a lot louder the columbo use this type of fan also some to the larger HSD spindles.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

jimreed1948 said:


> I'm looking for a spindle to replace my PC router on my machine. Can a quality spindle be found for around $1500? Besides Colombo and Ekstrom what are some other quaility spindle names.


A low runout Chinese spindle will be 10 times nicer than you PC router ever was. Italian spindles may even be nicer. Water cooling gets around the needs for fans all together.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

fixtureman said:


> Not all of them use the independent fans some use a shaft fan. Those are a lot louder the columbo use this type of fan also some to the larger HSD spindles.


The problem of not having an independent fan is that you can't run for extended periods at low spindle speeds (i.e. below 12,000 rpm) without overheating. My own experience of Italian point-to-points is that they all come with either independent fans or water cooling. the water cooling is probably overkill for woodworking although it seems to be pretty common on CNCs used for stone processing. I suppose it all depends on how many thousand hours you expect to go between rebuilds


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

Try kelinginc.net they have plenty to chose from.


----------



## laurent_parti (May 15, 2013)

On ebay you can find great water cooled spindle with a corresponding VFD between 300 - 500$ depending on the power you need.

Water cooled spindle is more quiet than air cooled


----------

